# Japanese Maples in production



## Elmore (Jul 20, 2004)

*Acer japonicums in production*

Here are a few pictures of one of my favorites, Acer japonicum 'Aconitifolium'. Some know it as 'Maiku jaku' or 'Dancing Peacock'. It is commonly called a fern leaf maple. It is a fairly slow grower that will reach about 16' and is noted for it's hardiness and outstanding fall color, red, orange, yellow and purple hues.
<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20japonicum%20Aconitifolium/more_1_g_Aconitifolium_6-9-03.jpg"width=550>
<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20japonicum%20Aconitifolium/Aconitifolium_Smart_Pot_April_2004.jpg"width=550>
<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20japonicum%20Aconitifolium/1g_Aconitifolium_grafted_summer_2002_6-9-03.jpg"width=550>
Here is a friend's 8'-10', 'Aconitifolium' trained somewhat into a standard. Normally they tend to grow bush form unless trained.
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20japonicum%20Aconitifolium/SpoustasMaikujaku60.jpg"width=550>


----------



## Elmore (Jul 21, 2004)

*Acer japonicum 'Green Cascade'*

Here is another Acer japonicum, 'Green Cascade'. It has a leaf that is similar to 'Aconitifolium' only smaller and more dissect. Color in fall consists of orange/yellow/crimson hues. It is a cascading form and is said to grow fairly prostrate, with the contours of the landscape, unless staked when young. Grown from seed from 'Aconitifolium' in the 1950s it was registered in 1973 by the legendary nurseryman Art Wright. Wright's Nursery was located in Canby, OR and was noted for Japanese Maples grown on their own roots.
<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20japonicum%20Green%20Cascade/Green_Cascade_April_14_2004.jpg"width=550>
<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20japonicum%20Green%20Cascade/3g_Green_Cascade_7-6-04.jpg"width=550>
<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20japonicum%20Green%20Cascade/1g_Green_Cascade_grafted_summer_2002.jpg"width=550>


----------



## rumination (Jul 21, 2004)

I could not view the images of the Acontifolium for some reason, but the the foliage of the Green Cascade is really quite beautiful. I would love to see a picture of a full grown specimen, if you have one.

Thanks for sharing yet another unusual tree with us.


----------



## Elmore (Jul 22, 2004)

*Acer japonicum 'O isami'*

This is Acer japonicum 'O isami'. It is a vigorous growing Japanese Maple that, at maturity, will form a round crowned tree of about 25'. It will take full exposure to sun and has good fall colors of reds and yellows with a deep scarlet. The first picture is of one growing in a conventional plastic nursery container. Photo made in June of 2003. The next picture is of an 'O isami' growing in a Smart Pot, a fabric root control container. Photo made 6-9-03. The last picture is of the same plant in the Smart Pot almost a year later. Photo made from the opposite angle on 4-14-04.
<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20japonicum%20O%20isami/O_isami_6-9-03.jpg"width=550>
<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20japonicum%20O%20isami/Aekan_Ies_and_O_isami_in_Smart_Pots_6-9-03.jpg"width=550>
<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20japonicum%20O%20isami/Acer_japonicum_O_isami_4-14-04.jpg"width=550>


----------



## Elmore (Jul 23, 2004)

*Acer japonicum 'O taki'*

Here is Acer japonicum 'O taki'. This cultivar forms a small tree up to 4m or just over 13' and is noted for a brilliant fall coloration of blended red,crimson, gold and orange.
<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20japonicum%20O%20taki/Acer_japonicum_O_taki_4-14-04.jpg"width=550>
<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20japonicum%20O%20taki/Acer_japonicum_O_taki_7-1-04.jpg"width=550>


----------



## Elmore (Jul 23, 2004)

*Acer japonicum 'Lovett'*

Here is a 1g Acer japonicum 'Lovett'.
<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20japonicum%20Lovett/A.jpg"width=550>


----------



## Elmore (Jul 23, 2004)

*Acer japonicum 'Meigetsu'*

Here is a small Acer japonicum 'Meigetsu'. I really like this one.
<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20japonicum%20Meigetsu/A.jpg"width=550>


----------



## Elmore (Jul 23, 2004)

*Acer japonicum 'Oregon Fern'*

Here is an Acer japonicum 'Oregon Fern'. It looks a lot like 'Green Cascade' but the leaves appear frillier to me. Text in "Japanese Maples" 3rd edition, describe this cultivar as having leaves similar to 'Green Cascade' and the growth habit of 'Aconitifolium'. Fall color is said to be ruby red.
<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20japonicum%20Oregon%20Fern/Acer_japonicum_Oregon_Fern_4-14-04.jpg"width=550>


----------



## Elmore (Jul 23, 2004)

*Acer japonicum 'Taki-no-gawa'*

Here is a small Acer japonicum 'Taki-no-gawa' that I grafted last year. It has a nice medium sized orbicular leaf.
<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20japonicum%20Taki-no-gawa/Taki-no-gawa_6-9-03.jpg"width=550>


----------



## Elmore (Jul 23, 2004)

*Acer japonicum 'Weeping Aconitifolium'*

Here is a very small Acer japonicum 'Weeping Aconitifolium' that I grafted off another small plant just before the plant got a disease and died. It has a very slender, dissected leaf. 
<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20japonicum%20Weeping%20Aconitifolium/6-9-03_Weeping_Aconitifolium_in_fiber_pot_grafted_winter_2003.jpg"width=550>


----------



## Elmore (Jul 23, 2004)

*Acer japonicum 'Wood's 2'*

Here is a recent addition, Acer japonicum 'Wood's 2'
<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20japonicum%20Woods2/1g_Acer_japonicum_Woods_2_7-1-04.jpg"width=550>


----------

